# Solved: Unable to bridge connections(LAN with Wireless) - Windows 7.



## aLiskov (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Here's what the problem basically consists of:

1) I have a desktop with internal wifi
2) I have another desktop without wifi.
3) I have a wireless signal that (1) can connect to
4) I have set up a LAN connection between (1) and (2)

Problem: Trying to bridge connections between the 2 PC's and the PC with the wireless
Goal: Have internet connection on (2).

I did this yesterday. I'm basically grabbing my wireless and then bridging the two networks. Then today, my internal wifi card had issues so I had to reinstall the driver. That however messed up my whole setup. I didn't think it would become such an issue do it all over since I've already done it before. However when I connect the two PC's, (1), which is running Win7, finds the network as undefined. Since the network is undefined, I cannot bridge it. The network on (2) is also undefined, even though that's running vista.

Any suggestions. I've been trying to tweak my settings to make it work, but so far nothing has moved me even an inch towards a solution. Some of you might jump and say, "Oh .. well there's a button .. that lets you do this .. and then do that". No. There is no butting and I cannot change any settings at all. Look at the picture provided for evidence.

I also tried messing around with my Network List Manager Policies, but that didn't help either.

Any suggestions ??? Please help me, my mother is getting very frustrated that she can't watch something on her pc.










***EDIT***

I know how to solve this problem. It is actually quite simple. The major problem I'm having is the fact that my LAN connection doesn't really have a valid IP, on both ends. I already set up the IPv4 on (2) but I'm simple unable to do so on (1), because when you click on "Network Adapter Settings, you get this:










As you can clearly see, I can set up IPv4 for the Wireless connection, but I'm unable to do so for the LAN, since it's and Undefined Network. Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## aLiskov (Apr 21, 2010)

You could've just said, give me the cmd output for ipconfig/all ... im not a dummy 


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Alek>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BLAST
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : RangeMax Wireless-N USB Adapter WN111v2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-F2-F3-EF-B5
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c035:237b:3a79:497a%17(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.37(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 21, 2010 7:04:42 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 22, 2010 7:37:34 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301999858
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-5F-B4-3B-48-5B-39-02-E7-46

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
                                       204.186.0.201
                                       207.44.96.129
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
 Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-02-E7-46
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c16:c230:e01b:8054%11(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.128.84(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 239622969
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-5F-B4-3B-48-5B-39-02-E7-46

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7849BC3E-E6CB-4DBF-BC1C-E6527BAC3E11}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{14501791-3615-46EE-945D-4E6DD0746AA9}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10e6:3595:b49e:389(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10e6:3595:b49e:389%13(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Alek>
```
As you can clearly see, I've set up the wireless connection, but I'm simply unable to set up the LAN.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, this should be dirt simple.

*Bridging two network connections:*


Make sure the secondary connection has DHCP enabled.
Open the Network Connections folder from the Start Menu, Settings.
Select the first connection to be used in the bridge and highlight it by left clicking on it.
Holding the Ctrl key, select the second connection to be used in the bridge by left clicking on it.
Right click on one of the two highlighted connections and select *Bridge Connections*.


----------



## aLiskov (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> Well, this should be dirt simple.
> 
> *Bridging two network connections:*
> 
> ...


I do realize that it should be ... "dirt" easy. There's just simply something smelly over here.

This is a screenshot from PC(2), which is running vista.










As you can see, DHCP is enabled. Once you configure that, it takes a while for it to re-identify and t then you get the same thing. The seconds picture from the initial post - Only the wireless network. The funniest thing is that I can actually access his files and see his computer when I click on network. I just makes no sense to me personally. I admire Microsoft, but they should have a reset option for certain things that can just bring you back to where you initially were.


----------



## aLiskov (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see that you're a smart man. And if you were here, you would've fixed it right away. Here's something interesting that I got as I was trying to let Windows deal with my issue.










Now, work your magic and based on the info and pictures provided.. give it a shot.

Thank you for everything, especially the effort.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "unidentified network" is not a problem, and the LAN IP configuration (APIPA) is perfectly good and expected. The problem is shown in the second picture of your initial post--Network Connections is showing only one of the connections even though they both show fine in the ipconfig /all.

Were the connections still bridged when you reinstalled the wireless? If so, maybe that's behind this strange situation. Use Device Manager to uninstall the ethernet driver and then reinstall. If that doesn't bring the connection back to Network Connections try the ol' faithful ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## aLiskov (Apr 21, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> The "unidentified network" is not a problem, and the LAN IP configuration (APIPA) is perfectly good and expected. The problem is shown in the second picture of your initial post--Network Connections is showing only one of the connections even though they both show fine in the ipconfig /all.
> 
> Were the connections still bridged when you reinstalled the wireless? If so, maybe that's behind this strange situation. Use Device Manager to uninstall the ethernet driver and then reinstall. If that doesn't bring the connection back to Network Connections try the ol' faithful ...
> 
> ...


You are pure genius my friend. Apparently when I installed the new driver, it messed up my ethernet driver as well. Reinstalling it fixed everything!

Thank you so much! Lol, you have just won another customer. I like this forum already.

Thank you both for your effort.. and mostly for taking the time and reading!

My appreciation is tremendous! (bow)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  I had to remove one of your exuberant words since this is a "family" forum, so please be a little careful. Hope you enjoy a long and productive stay here!

You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------

